# Where Is Andy?



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Worried about Andy. Hope everything is all right.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Hope so too.

Hey Andy, these may be your catfishing buddies on the DNR website. Said they were on Marshy Hope Creek.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVp6Djurvg0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Worried about Andy. Hope everything is all right.


x2, been almost 2 weeks since his last post. That's not like Andy.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I think he got tired of the left wing whiners and decided to lay low for a while. He's posting on TF.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to hear. Thanks Gorge.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

He must be ok, he posted a fishing report on TF today. Guess he got tire of the politics.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad to hear Andy is ok. I don't visit TF any more just because of all the BS. Quite a few folks have left that forum. Things really changed for the worse when Brandon left.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Gorge said:


> I think he got tired of the left wing whiners and decided to lay low for a while. He's posting on TF.


What is TF


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> Gorge said:
> 
> 
> > I think he got tired of the left wing whiners and decided to lay low for a while. He's posting on TF.
> ...


tidal fish


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

glad to hear … don't blame him at all. been away from both sites for a while...


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Funny that he started a politics thread then immediately got tired of it when people disagreed with him! Sounds like boomers are more into the millenial "safe space" nonsense than they like to admit :spam:


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope he comes back soon, he's an institution here. I miss his panfish reports.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Andy is no boomer junior


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

thaweatherman said:


> Funny that he started a politics thread then immediately got tired of it when people disagreed with him! Sounds like boomers are more into the millenial "safe space" nonsense than they like to admit :spam:


He posted a photo, he didn't go on a tangent about Trump/anti-Trump like the other snowflakes in the thread did. I hope Trump wins for the sole reason to see these people continue to cry.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

kurazy kracka said:


> He posted a photo, he didn't go on a tangent about Trump/anti-Trump like the other snowflakes in the thread did. I hope Trump wins for the sole reason to see these people continue to cry.


You're right, posting a photo of a Trump mug TOTALLY isn't baiting people into talking politics or taking a position.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Just wanted to show who I am. What I'm about with a picture. Proud of it. I told you all I was a picture freak.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> He posted a photo, he didn't go on a tangent about Trump/anti-Trump like the other snowflakes in the thread did. I hope Trump wins for the sole reason to see these people continue to cry.
> 
> What is a snowflake anyway Cracker in your definition?
> 
> ...


----------



## FishingTerp (Jul 22, 2014)

Weatherman, it just seems like you’re trying really hard to display your political/current event bona fides to a group of people that doesn’t really care. Relax dude...it’s a fishing forum. Posting a photo with a Trump mug isn’t inciting anything.


Also Garboman: “snowflake” isn’t a veiled insult...it’s a very explicit insult. The difference here though is that it’s not meant to belittle people Kracka politically disagrees with, it’s meant to belittle people that dont know how to handle anyone they disagree with politically. It is a sign of weakness and it should be ridiculed. That’s no way for any adult to react. The response to Andy’s original picture here has been absolutely over the top. 

Anyone here ever hear of magnanimity?? Rise above it and get a grip.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

FT that's the problem with today's politics there is no "forgiveness" either you're on our team or you're the enemy. Civil discourse is all but dead and has given way to insults and threats. 

You can tell it's winter, time to go fishing.

Anyone up for a braid vs. mono discussion ??? :beer:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

FishingTerp said:


> Weatherman, it just seems like you’re trying really hard to display your political/current event bona fides to a group of people that doesn’t really care. Relax dude...it’s a fishing forum. Posting a photo with a Trump mug isn’t inciting anything.
> 
> 
> Also Garboman: “snowflake” isn’t a veiled insult...it’s a very explicit insult. The difference here though is that it’s not meant to belittle people Kracka politically disagrees with, it’s meant to belittle people that dont know how to handle anyone they disagree with politically. It is a sign of weakness and it should be ridiculed. That’s no way for any adult to react. The response to Andy’s original picture here has been absolutely over the top.
> ...


I voiced my opinions about a weak coward and bully who happened to go up against a weaker opponent at one moment in time and for some reason the Conservatives have acquiesced to his rise and they tolerate all his personal baggage. It incited me. 

If you think this is a sign of weakness to object to fake ass MAGA BS, then I guess I must be viewed as being weak, you should try and kick sand in my face some time on the beach.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

You grown ups are crazy.. are sheepshead democrats or repubs


----------



## FishingTerp (Jul 22, 2014)

Garboman, I wasn’t personally calling you weak. I was just trying to make a distinction between what Kracka said and what you perceived he said.

But with that in mind, your response kind of proves my point. I didn’t even refer to anything you said apart from your response to Kracka...I didn’t even imply it. I was speaking in the abstract. You took that personally and made a direct threat. That’s just unnecessary. It’s a knee jerk reaction fueled by anger. But whatever that’s my 2 cents.

Mono or braid?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

FishingTerp said:


> Also Garboman: “snowflake” isn’t a veiled insult...it’s a very explicit insult. The difference here though is that it’s not meant to belittle people Kracka politically disagrees with, it’s meant to belittle people that dont know how to handle anyone they disagree with politically. It is a sign of weakness and it should be ridiculed. That’s no way for any adult to react. The response to Andy’s original picture here has been absolutely over the top.





FishingTerp said:


> Garboman, I wasn’t personally calling you weak. I was just trying to make a distinction between what Kracka said and what you perceived he said.
> 
> But with that in mind, your response kind of proves my point. I didn’t even refer to anything you said apart from your response to Kracka...I didn’t even imply it. I was speaking in the abstract. You took that personally and made a direct threat. That’s just unnecessary. It’s a knee jerk reaction fueled by anger. But whatever that’s my 2 cents.
> 
> Mono or braid?


I couldn't have explained myself better than FishingTerp just did. Literally to the T what I was saying.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry I came up during a time when someone went out of their way to insult people, you kicked his ass.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

FishingTerp said:


> Garboman, I wasn’t personally calling you weak. I was just trying to make a distinction between what Kracka said and what you perceived he said.
> 
> But with that in mind, your response kind of proves my point. I didn’t even refer to anything you said apart from your response to Kracka...I didn’t even imply it. I was speaking in the abstract. You took that personally and made a direct threat. That’s just unnecessary. It’s a knee jerk reaction fueled by anger. But whatever that’s my 2 cents.
> 
> Mono or braid?


Flouro vs. Braid might make a better discussion.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Should have proof read that to make sure it was grammatically correct and made sense first.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

kurazy kracka said:


> Should have proof read that to make sure it was grammatically correct and made sense first.


Why? You an English Teacher? 

It makes sense to us Snowflakes Trump cannot spell well and makes mistakes all the time on his Twitter Feed. Trump has been laundering money from the Russians since he defaulted on his US Bank loans during his multiple bankruptcy filings for his Casinos in Atlantic City. Got caught in Panama, Got caught in Atlantic City. So who knows what Putin is stuffing up Trumps rear end.

As his son remarked, we get all the money we need from the Russians.

Wait till you see the loan guarantor signatory page on Trumps Deutsche Bank loans, should read something along the lines of Oleg Derapraska.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Excerpted from Trumps morning Twitter Feeds:

"Congrats to Citizens of the great State of Kansas on your Super Bowl 2020 Win.

No Americans were injured during the Iranian Ballistic Missile attack response to the killing of their Kuds Leader, those are not Traumatic Brain Injuries, THEY ARE HEADACHES! FAKE FAKE NEWS!

I missed the Daytona 500 last Monday, had to go back to work firing the Intel Chief cause he said bad words to Congress about Putin wanting me to keep running my Chaos form of Government in 2020.

Don't worry MAGA DC supporters I plan on throwing out the first Pitch at the Home Opener for the World Champion Washington DC Senators, Course you will never get representation in the Senate as long as I am running this show. And do not boo me like they did the last time I was at a Stadium, makes for bad television, ratings always go up when I attend by the way. 

Another thing all those fake news photos of my little childlike hands are NOT TRUE So MUCH FAKE

And those FAKE NEWS REPORTS ABOUT MELANIA BANGING THE SECURITY CHIEF OF TIFFANY'S SO FAKE SO UNFAIR"


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Wah wah wah all those snowflake tears flooding the country.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

kurazy kracka said:


> Wah wah wah all those snowflake tears flooding the country.


they call it "sea level rise"


----------

